# Getting ordained.



## 1988USMC (Aug 3, 2016)

I will be ordained as a deacon on the 21st of this month. I have just completed a year of examination as a Yolk Fellow.
I am looking for any "experienced" advice out there to help me do the best job I can in serving the church members and the Kingdom.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## heggy (Aug 3, 2016)

Congratulation on becoming a deacon.

Continue doing what you have been doing, serving the church members and the Kingdom.  Your actions were recognized by your church.

Be prepare to do more.  Example might be to serve on additional committees and visit homes with your pastor of prospective members.

God Bless You!


----------



## 1988USMC (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks Brother!


----------



## speedcop (Aug 3, 2016)

always check with the masters book before giving advice


----------



## brian lancaster (Aug 3, 2016)

what a great honor and blessing just live each day to honor Christ and know the devil works double time on his followers but he will keep you on your journey God bless


----------



## 1988USMC (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks to all of you for the positive reinforcement.

God bless you.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 10, 2016)

Be slow to anger and be lead by the spirit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2016)

1988USMC said:


> I will be ordained as a deacon on the 21st of this month. I have just completed a year of examination as a *yolk* fellow.
> I am looking for any "experienced" advice out there to help me do the best job I can in serving the church members and the Kingdom.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yoke Fellow; unless you've been ordained to raise and sell eggs. 

Congratulations on the hard work and ordination.


----------



## 1988USMC (Aug 11, 2016)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2016)

1988USMC said:


> Roll Tide!!!





Where is your church?


----------



## 1988USMC (Aug 15, 2016)

Newborn,GA (also corrected capitalization)


----------



## NUTT (Aug 23, 2016)

Don't forget to serve YOUR family too. Easy to forget them when all these other duties come up.


----------



## 1988USMC (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Brother, I have told all of my fellow deacons that my family will hold priority, when there is a schedule conflict etc.
They understand and encourage this.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 24, 2016)

Deuteronomy 6:5

Our Deacons are whom we go to with any issue in the church. This keeps matters from interfering with the pastor. Then if they determine it is needed they will go to the pastor.


----------



## 1988USMC (Aug 24, 2016)

We (at our church) are sticking strictly to the servant model. We try to avoid "business" as much as possible, we have church member led councils to handle all of that. We do often assist with visitations etc. to free upthe pastor for other duties.


----------



## Madman (Aug 24, 2016)

Love God;
Love your neighbor.

Now-

Go on your way into the world in peace….
Be of good courage; Hold fast that which is good;
Render no man evil for evil; Strengthen the faint hearted;
Support the weak; Help and cheer the sick; Honor all men; 
Love and serve the Lord;
And the Grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of 
God and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit be with us 
all evermore.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 25, 2016)

http://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org/Bible-Verses-About-Deacon-Duties/


----------

